# Windows 8.1 flickering screen



## tommoger (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi there,

I've just done a clean install of Windows 8.1 on a brand new build. From the word go I've had a flickering screen in some programs and the start screen. I ran the 'Refresh your pc' option on start up to see if that would help and it did until the first restart, and now it's as bad as it ever was.

Anyone had similar or any idea what's going on?

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## Dolphin365 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi

On by seeing your issue, this flickering may be because of the power surge. If the power input was lower than the range of your monitor the flickering will occur.

If not try out these steps :

* Click on Start -> Control Panel -> under Program click Uninstall a program

* There you will see a list of programs, please select the display driver and right click on it and click uninstall

* After uninstalling, close all your programs and restart your computer.

* Get the latest drivers installation from WINDOWS UPDATE or from the support website of your computer manufacturer.


Regards
Dolphin365


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

The refresh rate of your monitor may be set wrong. Check to see if your monitor's manufacturer has a Windows 8.1 driver.


----------

